# Freewill



## Scot (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.theology.fether.net/free_will.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 15, 2004)

No Free Will

Know Christ


----------



## JohnV (Dec 15, 2004)

Dan:

I didn't read the whole thing, I didn't have to. The obvious fallacy is already in the first paragraph. He defines the problem according to what he wants to conclude. 

I read about half-way through; its very tiring, and not scholastic at all. But we grow to expect that from those who have an agenda rather than an interest in truth itself. I don't get too upset when non-Reformed do this; I get more upset when the Reformed do this. And that is often enough. 

The basic problem is not that he doesn't know much about the subject, which is true, but that he is too full of himself to be honest about what he does know. And in so doing he has grossly misepresented a holy God. It is not Calvinism that he buck against, but it is clear early on that it is God Himself that he refuses. 

At least, that's my take on it. I usually ignore these links because I'm just not interested. I don't know why I bothered with this one. I don't know why I bothered to write back on it. I guess its just not my day, or maybe my free will isn't so free.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 16, 2004)

oh I read some of her other articles (knox was right about women).
Apparently not only am I a heretic because I don't believe in free will, but because I believe in that UNBIBLICAL concept called Total Depravity, Covenantalism(she quotes chafer here), and any form of preterism. eschatology to her must be futuristic dispensational or is a heresy. She labels confessional calvinist as not much different than the Roman Catholic Church. A charge I keep hearing more and more by these ignorant people.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 19, 2004)

> eschatology to her must be futuristic dispensational or is a heresy.



I always find it interesting that when I read the ecumenical creeds by which most would judge "heresy" by, we find no mention of anything premillennial dispensationalism teaches about the "end times". There is only the return of Christ and the judgment of the living and the dead - no mention of a second kingdom on earth, millenial reign with Jews, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 19, 2004)

Gabriel V. Martini | Undergraduate Student at the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary
Attending Clifton Baptist Church (SBC) | Preaching Elder Dr. Tom Schreiner
Covenantal, Post-Millenial, Supralapsarianal ... and Baptist?!

Covenatal and Baptist??
Have you read Jay Adams The Meaning and Mode of Baptism? you may find it interesting, it changed my submerged position.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 20, 2004)

No, I have not but I will check it out sometime in the future!


----------

